# SNMP on Mac OS X client



## JupitorC (Mar 19, 2007)

What I am attempting to do is to activate SNMP on my Mac OS X.4 clients in our organization. I have a Windows audit application that uses SNMP. I need to get this SNMP to work on my Mac's.

I am unable to get SNMP to work on my Mac OS X.4 client. I edited the /etc/hostconfig file with the line SNMPSERVER=-YES-.

I have logged on as root and used the perl script - snmpconf -g basic_setup. Went through the questions and answered them. Then I restarted.

I then took a look at var/log/snmpd.log but there are 8 errors. This is what it said:

nlist err: neither icmpstat nor _icmpstat found.
/usr/share/snmp/snmpd.conf: line 21: Error: Blank line following rouser token.
/usr/share/snmp/snmpd.conf: line 26: Error: Blank line following rocommunity token.
/usr/share/snmp/snmpd.conf: line 31: Error: Blank line following rwcommunity token.
/usr/share/snmp/snmpd.conf: line 55: Error: Blank line following proc token.
/usr/share/snmp/snmpd.conf: line 70: Error: Blank line following disk token.
/usr/share/snmp/snmpd.conf: line 91: Error: Blank line following syslocation token.
/usr/share/snmp/snmpd.conf: line 102: Error: Blank line following syscontact token.
/usr/share/snmp/snmpd.conf: line 124: Error: Blank line following trapcommunity token.
net-snmp: 8 error(s) in config file(s)
/usr/share/snmp/snmpd.conf: line 21: Error: Blank line following rouser token.
/usr/share/snmp/snmpd.conf: line 26: Error: Blank line following rocommunity token.
/usr/share/snmp/snmpd.conf: line 31: Error: Blank line following rwcommunity token.
/usr/share/snmp/snmpd.conf: line 55: Error: Blank line following proc token.
/usr/share/snmp/snmpd.conf: line 70: Error: Blank line following disk token.
/usr/share/snmp/snmpd.conf: line 91: Error: Blank line following syslocation token.
/usr/share/snmp/snmpd.conf: line 102: Error: Blank line following syscontact token.
/usr/share/snmp/snmpd.conf: line 124: Error: Blank line following trapcommunity token.
net-snmp: 8 error(s) in config file(s)
Error opening specified endpoint "udp:161"
Server Exiting with code 1

Then I went back and took a look at the snmpd.conf file and this is what is said:

###########################################################################
#
# snmpd.conf
#
#   - created by the snmpconf configuration program
#
###########################################################################
# SECTION: Access Control Setup
#
#   This section defines who is allowed to talk to your running
#   snmp agent.

# rwuser: a SNMPv3 read-write user
#   arguments:  user [noauth|auth|priv] [restriction_oid]

rwuser  solson auth 
rwuser  root auth public

# rouser: a SNMPv3 read-only user
#   arguments:  user [noauth|auth|priv] [restriction_oid]

rouser    
rouser  solson auth public

# rocommunity: a SNMPv1/SNMPv2c read-only access community name
#   arguments:  community [default|hostname|network/bits] [oid]

rocommunity    
rocommunity  public  

# rwcommunity: a SNMPv1/SNMPv2c read-write access community name
#   arguments:  community [default|hostname|network/bits] [oid]

rwcommunity    
rwcommunity  public  public






###########################################################################
# SECTION: Monitor Various Aspects of the Running Host
#
#   The following check up on various aspects of a host.

# proc: Check for processes that should be running.
#     proc NAME [MAX=0] [MIN=0]
#   
#     NAME:  the name of the process to check for.  It must match
#            exactly (ie, http will not find httpd processes).
#     MAX:   the maximum number allowed to be running.  Defaults to 0.
#     MIN:   the minimum number to be running.  Defaults to 0.
#   
#   The results are reported in the prTable section of the UCD-SNMP-MIB tree
#   Special Case:  When the min and max numbers are both 0, it assumes
#   you want a max of infinity and a min of 1.

proc    

# disk: Check for disk space usage of a partition.
#   The agent can check the amount of available disk space, and make
#   sure it is above a set limit.  
#   
#    disk PATH [MIN=100000]
#   
#    PATH:  mount path to the disk in question.
#    MIN:   Disks with space below this value will have the Mib's errorFlag set.
#           Can be a raw byte value or a percentage followed by the %
#           symbol.  Default value = 100000.
#   
#   The results are reported in the dskTable section of the UCD-SNMP-MIB tree

disk   






###########################################################################
# SECTION: System Information Setup
#
#   This section defines some of the information reported in
#   the "system" mib group in the mibII tree.

# syslocation: The [typically physical] location of the system.
#   Note that setting this value here means that when trying to
#   perform an snmp SET operation to the sysLocation.0 variable will make
#   the agent return the "notWritable" error code.  IE, including
#   this token in the snmpd.conf file will disable write access to
#   the variable.
#   arguments:  location_string

syslocation  
syslocation  server_room
syslocation  IT_Room

# syscontact: The contact information for the administrator
#   Note that setting this value here means that when trying to
#   perform an snmp SET operation to the sysContact.0 variable will make
#   the agent return the "notWritable" error code.  IE, including
#   this token in the snmpd.conf file will disable write access to
#   the variable.
#   arguments:  contact_string

syscontact  
syscontact  solson

# sysservices: The proper value for the sysServices object.
#   arguments:  sysservices_number

sysservices 8
sysservices 0



###########################################################################
# SECTION: Trap Destinations
#
#   Here we define who the agent will send traps to.

# informsink: A SNMPv2c inform (acknowledged trap) receiver
#   arguments: host [community] [portnum]

informsink  A001869  

# trapcommunity: Default trap sink community to use
#   arguments: community-string

trapcommunity  

# authtrapenable: Should we send traps when authentication failures occur
#   arguments: 1 | 2   (1 = yes, 2 = no)

authtrapenable  1

Comparing this snmpd.conf file to EXAMPLE.conf just doesn't look right. Looks like a lot of things missing.

I downloaded net-snmp-5.2.4.pre1 but upon opening it I don't have clue as how to install this.

Steve


----------



## chrispsoft (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm also trying to get SNMP working. I'm using OpManager to manager Windows 2003 server, Windows Vista, Windows XP, ADSL Gateway+Router, and Network Storage. However, I cannot get SNMP working on my Mac Pro, like you I suspect the snmpd.conf file. 

It's early days for me on this challenge (day 2), but I thought I would have sorted in an hour or two. If I make any progress I will update you.


----------



## picoscope (May 6, 2008)

I'm having troubles getting SNMP working on my Macs as well. Anyone have any good links for this?

I've tried the instructions at http://macenterprise.org/content/view/329/77/ and get similar errors as those quoted above.


----------



## psichel (Apr 16, 2009)

I've written an SNMPd Config tool as part of IPNetMonitorX that makes it easy to configure and enable the Net-SNMP agent supplied with Mac OS X client.  You can check it out here:

http://www.sustworks.com/site/prod_ipmx_help/html/SNMPdConfigHelp.html

Enjoy!

- Peter Sichel
  Sustainable Softworks


----------

